# Stock MK5 GTi boost pressure. 13-14psi ?



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

I just got my boost gauge fitted which is a New South one that has the colour coding for the lighting and so on.
I was a little surprised to see that the boost in stock form as my car is 100% stock with no mods or replacemnts of any kind since new is sitting at around 13-14psi which I thought was a little high.
It's a 06 DSG with 40 000k's on the clock and it's an AXX engine code.
I'm running at an altitude of roughly 1400m-1500m's .So we are quite high.
What did you guys get in stock form ?
I thought it was around 10-11psi as Iv'e read articles where guys have left there softeware in stock mode and the car was doind around 10-11psi ?


----------



## Got_Turbo (Mar 26, 2006)

That's about what my car runs stock.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (Got_Turbo)*

I must be in Limp mode then...But I scanned and cleared all codes. Still boosting 9psi max...Have new Forge Dv, and new version PCV installed..


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

I can get mine to 15 psi in stock mode!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

do u think you could post a video of the dsg with a boost gauge, i'd love to see how fast it shifts and how fast the needle moves. never seen a boost gauge move on a dsg before.


----------



## 1SLOW2.0 (Feb 10, 2006)

14 psi is exactly where you should be.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

Sure no problem. But that will only be next weekend as the car will be sleeping at the office this week.
Basically the needle doesn't budge during gear change. I was amased . I was also a little surprised to see boost start taperinf off at around 4500 where on my 1.8 20v it only started dropping at around 4900 ish.


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (maitino)*

I am guessing your car is at the coast ? 
Will see in December what mine does on the coast. Will update the thread. 
Glad to see I am there or there abouts. 
Is yours a AXX or BWA engine code ?


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

I believe max stock boost is supposed to be ~11.4PSI, but you can sometimes get it to spike a few PSI on top of that.


----------



## Wink2.0T (Jul 26, 2006)

I took my car in for service for a misfire light and the service tech told me my car was chipped because it was boosting 14psi and stock should be 9-10psi. I told him he was wrong and was thinking about the 1.8T. We argued for an hour.


----------



## brownlax16 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a 2.0 20 valve stock but i create 19 lbs of boost and it runs like a champ. I just bought it and am not sure if it is chipped or not. THere is also a stock exhaust.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

if ur hitting 19 psi ur def chipped. 10-14 psi are stock numbers stage 1 tune is 19-22psi


----------

